# Inside the track ‘Third Date’ from How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World



## Kony (Jul 9, 2021)

For anyone who missed this, the Mix With Masters session with John Powell is freely available again here:






Third Date How To Train Your Dragon Inside the Track #31 - Videos - Mix With The Masters


Learn the entire process of music production, mixing and mastering from the world’s top engineers and producers through seminars and online videos.



mixwiththemasters.com


----------

